# Which snowboard company has the best customer service?



## Nate3380 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh yea your opinion on who has the best.


----------



## Nate3380 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know I put in wrong section sorry!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Rome has built a very good reputation for having some of the best customer service and I would agree.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Arbor.

10char


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Rome has good customer service, but I'd rather not have to use it in the first place... :/

Still a bit miffed about the Rome United recall a year or so back.


----------



## Nate3380 (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree I wouldn't want to have to use customer service in the first place either but to give u an example I went to the slopes last week and was and idiot and didn't put my board in the board bag I had, instead i thru the board in the trunk and slammed it before I left well come to find out I tore the highback foam on left highback which is no biggie but it looks ugly now but still rideable, so I call burton and told them it was my fault and can I order a highback for my bindings. They told me they would send me a new highback free I was like wow.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Stepchild Has No Customer Service.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't know if it's the best out there, but I've had a couple of really positive experiences with K2.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

gauntlet09 said:


> Don't know if it's the best out there, but I've had a couple of really positive experiences with K2.


X2 they've replaced binding parts for me free 3 times now


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Never Summer has been awesome, as has lib/gnu and rome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux (I know, bindings not boards) treated me right last year. I busted the baseplate on my Titans and they were out of warranty. I shot them an email and they sent me a new one anyway.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't had any cs experiences for boards but I had to contact ride about getting a new toe ratchet. After a few emails back and forth I find out its gonna be 10 dollars for a new one. I called to order and he quoted me a different price, I told him and he fixed it. Said it would be here within the week. Over all great experience. Still waiting on it to arrive but it's only been like 4 days (two business)


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had really good experiences with Mervin, both for boards and bent metal binders.

I've broken my step in's at least 3 times, all my own fault and have been able to get replacement parts no problemo, even years after the model has been discontinued.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Can only speak from recent personnal experience. I love Lib Tech (Mervin) boards, but service (communication/response) is sketchy. Flow has awesome customer service.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

You could always just buy a board from Dogfunk or REI and never have to worry about the manufacture.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still in the market and haven't purchased anything (so this would be more pre-sales and not strictly speaking 'customer support'), but Neversummer has been super responsive and helpful.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had great service from Ride: sent me a new set of ratchets and straps for a well out of warranty pair of SPI's after I broke a strap. Note in the box said "just in case the new strap doesn't mesh well with the old ratchets" No charge.

Never had to use Never Summer's customer service, but they've replied to all my emails within a few hours.


----------



## Nate3380 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well pretty much like snowolf said any reputable company will have Good customer service. What about bad experiences any out there just wondering?


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

My recent experiences with Never Summer and yes Burton's customer service have both been very good. I've also seen how my friends over at Rhythm handle customer service and its pretty impressive as well. (to the point of hand delivering an individual order to make sure it arrived on time for Christmas.) There are a lot of companies out there doing a good job w/customer service...to the point where there is no need to support those who don't.


----------

